# Kite in Rollers



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Is the Kite gene K//K available in the Birmingham Roller. I have seen dark blue t-pattern checks in my flock with bronzing in the flights and breast but I think this may just be from a single dose of rec. red. 

If Kite is available, does anyone know of a breeder in the US that may have a hen for sale?


----------

